# Striolatus (sexual characteristics)



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Since there is hardly any info on this i would like to know
if P. Striolatus has any sexual characteristics. And are males
growing bigger then females or so?

any information is welcome,

thanks in advance.

...And i forgot to ask, is there any breeding or tempting reported?

Thanks


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

With piranhas you cannot distinguish between the sexes by non-invasive visual inspection.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Sacharamyces said:


> With piranhas you cannot distinguish between the sexes by non-invasive visual inspection.


 Thanks, but i know all of that.
what i would like to know if there is same kind of thing like Maculipinnis with 
bi-lobbed anal fin or so.
I personally don't think there is any sexing difference but i would like to hear 
anybody with Striolatus experience, especially with grouping experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

FrankP said:


> With piranhas you cannot distinguish between the sexes by non-invasive visual inspection.


 Thanks, but i know all of that.
what i would like to know if there is same kind of thing like Maculipinnis with 
bi-lobbed anal fin or so.
I personally don't think there is any sexing difference but i would like to hear 
anybody with Striolatus experience, especially with grouping experience.

Thanks.
[/quote]

One of the gentlemen that used to work with Frank (OPEFE) was attempting to breed/shoal Pristobrycon's. Almost forgot his name - Mr. Hannibal. I tried to PM him some time back to talk about this, but did not get a response back. Perhaps someone knows of his expereinces and can post.

I have two Maculipinnis that I am shoaling - One (the female -assumed) gets very dark. Unsure if this is breeding habit, but is a characteristic that has only occured when they are together - egg crate separation or none.

The other, Lobed anal fin, gets brilliant red fins, and vibrates often - I took a short video and posted on here. It is short, and I am hoping to get something longer on posted, but my connection is very slow here.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Plum said:


> With piranhas you cannot distinguish between the sexes by non-invasive visual inspection.


 Thanks, but i know all of that.
what i would like to know if there is same kind of thing like Maculipinnis with 
bi-lobbed anal fin or so.
I personally don't think there is any sexing difference but i would like to hear 
anybody with Striolatus experience, especially with grouping experience.

Thanks.
[/quote]

One of the gentlemen that used to work with Frank (OPEFE) was attempting to breed/shoal Pristobrycon's. Almost forgot his name - Mr. Hannibal. I tried to PM him some time back to talk about this, but did not get a response back. Perhaps someone knows of his expereinces and can post.

I have two Maculipinnis that I am shoaling - One (the female -assumed) gets very dark. Unsure if this is breeding habit, but is a characteristic that has only occured when they are together - egg crate separation or none.

The other, Lobed anal fin, gets brilliant red fins, and vibrates often - I took a short video and posted on here. It is short, and I am hoping to get something longer on posted, but my connection is very slow here.
[/quote]
How do they behave when they are together, do they tolerate each other?
So the lobbed anal fin is only with P. Maculipinnis if i am right?

I have seen 3 Striolatus next to each other (separated) and it looks there were some
little differences in the anal fin visible. One was straight and pointed and the others were
a bit curved in the middle. But i have no clue if that has something to do with sexual characteristics.
Hopefully Mr. Hannibal can tell something about this, if he reads this ofcourse.

Thank you Plum :thumbsup:Manage Current Attachments


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

3 Strio's - you have me quite jealous. I think you have too many - perhaps you need to sell one!









I am unsure if the lobed fin is also seen in the striolatus. I don't believe OPEFE makes reference, nor have I heard. Obviously though, Striolatus is not something we get much information on, or here much talk about.

If I have an egg crate in the middle - they will hang out side by side - with the lobed anal fin Maculipinnis vibrating ( it is my poor description of what he does with his fins - I would describe it similar to what a humming bird does). When I removed the egg crate after 5 months the lobed anal finned Maculipinnis tolerating the other. Before the 5 months with egg crate separation, the lobed mac would chew apart the anal fin, and the tail fin of my other Mac.

Lobed mac - brilliant red fins and "vibrates". No curve in the middle of anal fin.

Other Mac - fins are red, but not as prominent as the Lobed Mac. When in the same tank as the Lobed Mac, turns a darker color.

Both have a marble patern to them.

If you search my name on this site, you will be able to find some pictures I have snapped in the past.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice pics of your Maculipinnis!
Keep us all updated with their behaviour, i'm very interested in this.

So i need a kind of partition when things go wrong i guess!?
But i also have a separation tank in case...

When i have a Striolatus to many you sure can buy him from me,
but you have to fly to Europe (Holland), and i'm not shipping!









Thanks for your interesting reply's.


----------

